

A tutorial for creating 3D lenticular prints using a non-3D version of Photoshop - vicgi
http://www.vicgi.com/lenticular-interlacing-algorithm.html

======
lenti
That's exactly what I need. I've been searching this algorithm for years to
write my Photoshop action script. Thanks!

------
pignose
Great article! Very informative.

